# Non-Attributed Articles/Quotes???



## Echoes

What is your position on news articles, column commentaries or other original media posted without attribution to the original source?


----------



## Swanky

We’ve always required links to credit the source. Unless you own the content.


----------



## Swanky

No need to report them, I just remind them if I notice them.


----------



## Echoes

Yeah, whatever ......



:::  shuts door  :::


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Those with faulty memories apparently require reminder after reminder.


----------

